Ask HN: What are the best Python books for non-programmers? - x____x
======
jimbobob
Learn Python the Hard Way and Automate the Boring Stuff with Python were both
very helpful for me to get started.

------
brogrammer2018
Free Python creative commons book works for both professionals and beginners

Link:
[https://books.goalkicker.com/PythonBook/](https://books.goalkicker.com/PythonBook/)

------
navyad
Fluent Python

Effective Python

Dive into Python

